
"San Francisco" trashes Yelp -- and its own ethics - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/349769/san-francisco-trashes-yelp-++-and-its-own-ethics
======
jakewolf
No mention of the hundreds of restaurants in NYC proudly displaying Yelp
stickers in their windows. Saw one last week with an award from Yelp for
extraordinarily high ratings.

Very active community here. I just started telling everyone I know about it.
Give them a couple of years and they'll be everywhere.

